# Is this amount of Data writen normal for a SSD?



## TMCThomas (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I recently took a look at the statistics of my Hardrives and saw that my 128GB Samsung SSD had writen a total of 7,392TB of data (7569GB) over the past (almost) 2 years. Which seemed a bit high to me. So I wrote the numbers down to compare it two weeks later. I just checked and saw that the amount of GB's written has increased with 240GB over 2 weeks time. Since I'm no SSD expert I wondering if these are normal numbers for a 128GB SSD or way to high.? I must mention that the SSD is my main drive with windows installed on it. All the bigger programs/games go to the 1TB HDD. 
Best Regards, Thomas Mulder.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, each to their own.

Really, there is no set standards, doh.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 19, 2017)

I've got 5TB on a 1 year old drive but I have copied and deleted a lot of stuff very often , so nothing unusual as far as I am concerned. SSD's are no where as fragile as many seem to believe. So use the hell out of it and stop worrying. If it fails it will do it most likely because of other causes.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2017)

My 850 EVO hit the 10TB writes recently.


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 19, 2017)

better move all temp-tmp windows folder to a traditional hard disk. you will lower your writes a lot


----------



## xorbe (Mar 19, 2017)

6800 GB / 100% [1TB] after 2.4 years, so I don't think you're out of the ballpark, I don't even use the drive that much (2nd drive in system).  My first drive doesn't show me any stats like that, it's older but still at 99% left [also1TB].


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2017)

Didn't someone do a torture test and ssds lasted into the petabytes.


----------



## TMCThomas (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! I guess there's nothing to worry about than


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Didn't someone do a torture test and ssds lasted into the petabytes.



Samsung SSDs lasted the longest, I believe.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2017)

PerfectWave said:


> better move all temp-tmp windows folder to a traditional hard disk. you will lower your writes a lot



First to the OP your math is wrong

A modern SSD can take well over 200Tb. Your traditional drive can only do about 50,000Gb so don't move any folders


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 20, 2017)

I've written 9TB in 1,5 years (roughly) to my 850 Pro. I'm not babysitting the drive, I'm just using it like I have old HDD's.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 21, 2017)

There's no reason to worry, mate. Average SSD will easily "outlast" 50 TB write cycles. 
My Mushkin Triactor is 8 months old and has almost 3 TB total host writes and slightly under 2,5 TB total NAND writes.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd say the Internet did a wonderful job installing paranoia onto people regarding SSD write cycles.


----------



## Easo (Mar 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I'd say the Internet did a wonderful job installing paranoia onto people regarding SSD write cycles.



Exactly. Those SSD torture tests showed numbers way beyond the official endurance specs.
And though like with HDD's some may fail sooner, they still will last longer than the PC itself.


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 21, 2017)

My SSDs

Samsung 850 EVO: less than a month: 0.5 TB -
Samsung 750 EVO: roughly 2 months: 2 TB
1 year old Kingston HyperX: 6 TB host written
8 month Kingston SSDNow: 4 TB host written

All of them still at 100% life  Reaching the TBW value is rare in normal usage. Most likely you'll upgrade it before


----------



## bug (Mar 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I'd say the Internet did a wonderful job installing paranoia onto people regarding SSD write cycles.


Well, it's just a (relatively cheap) consumer appliance after all. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Disparia (Mar 21, 2017)

About 1y 4m old.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 21, 2017)

My Intel Pro 2500 480GB is at 8334GB total after around 16 months of use. This is the only drive in an enterprise managed development machine, so I'd bet this should be a bit higher than most people would be seeing in a home setting.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2017)

What really does with writes are virtual machines if you have to recover images regularly. I've used up like 2TB of writes in 1 week of testing antiviruses where you have to scrap the image for each test and sometimes you had to do it several times for one test.


----------



## bug (Mar 21, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> What really does with writes are virtual machines if you have to recover images regularly. I've used up like 2TB of writes in 1 week of testing antiviruses where you have to scrap the image for each test and sometimes you had to do it several times for one test.


Browsers have been found to write copious amounts of data. They simply write your tabs to disk every second or so, just to be able to restore them in case of a crash. I'm sure other things are just as happy to write stuff on your storage.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2017)

Browsers only store tab state (URL) and user inserted data. They do not store whole pages. I browse tons and it hardly even affects the writes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Samsung SSDs lasted the longest, I believe.



If you are talking about he techreport test, the Samsung started to fail first. It started to have reallocated sectors after just 100TB written, way before any of the other drives actually.


----------



## wurschti (Mar 21, 2017)

TMCThomas said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently took a look at the statistics of my Hardrives and saw that my 128GB Samsung SSD had writen a total of 7,392TB of data (7569GB) over the past (almost) 2 years. Which seemed a bit high to me. So I wrote the numbers down to compare it two weeks later. I just checked and saw that the amount of GB's written has increased with 240GB over 2 weeks time. Since I'm no SSD expert I wondering if these are normal numbers for a 128GB SSD or way to high.? I must mention that the SSD is my main drive with windows installed on it. All the bigger programs/games go to the 1TB HDD.
> Best Regards, Thomas Mulder.



https://www.golem.de/news/ssd-langz...naten-tod-durch-2-4-petabyte-1503-112950.html

this was an extreme test conducted from some german reviewers. After 2.4 Petabytes of data written on the SSD it died. No worried. The worst SSDs will go at least 300TB, which is like 40 times what you have.


----------



## bug (Mar 21, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Browsers only store tab state (URL) and user inserted data. They do not store whole pages. I browse tons and it hardly even affects the writes.


https://www.servethehome.com/firefox-is-eating-your-ssd-here-is-how-to-fix-it/


----------



## wurschti (Mar 21, 2017)

bug said:


> https://www.servethehome.com/firefox-is-eating-your-ssd-here-is-how-to-fix-it/



This is pretty old news. It should be OK now. btw, Spotify had some kind of issue too. I don't know why. Over 10GBs just for a couple of songs


----------



## bug (Mar 21, 2017)

3rold said:


> This is pretty old news. It should be OK now. btw, Spotify had some kind of issue too. I don't know why. Over 10GBs just for a couple of songs


I'm just saying, there are many unexpected things that chew through your SSD.

And while this may be old news, I don't see the Firefox bug fixed and the default save interval is still at 15 seconds. Idk about Chrome, I don't use it much.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2017)

If that was the case, paired with my amount of browsing, I'd be at 90TB by now. But I'm not...


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 21, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> If you are talking about he techreport test, the Samsung started to fail first. It started to have reallocated sectors after just 100TB written, way before any of the other drives actually.


It was the only TLC drive.


----------



## bug (Mar 21, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> If that was the case, paired with my amount of browsing, I'd be at 90TB by now. But I'm not...


Why? Do you keep Firefox open 24/7?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2017)

bug said:


> Why? Do you keep Firefox open 24/7?



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## FrankBarrera (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't use SSD, since I heard that SSD has a very limited time for writes. And every time, you write something, it erases whole piece and write again together with the new to storage. Tip also suggests us to leave 1/4 SSD space for temporary storage. Or trouble will come.
Tips also recommend us to leave SSD for OS, and HDD for programs and data.
If your data is OS data, then there is nothing to do.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2017)

Jetster said:


> A modern SSD can take well over 200Tb. Your traditional drive can only do about 50,000Gb so don't move any folders



Not sure how you figure that.  HDDs are not really write-limited in any way shape or form.  They are RUNTIME limited.  SSDs are write limited, but it's so high it doesn't matter.


----------



## wurschti (Apr 10, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Not sure how you figure that.  HDDs are not really write-limited in any way shape or form.  They are RUNTIME limited.  SSDs are write limited, but it's so high it doesn't matter.



Agree


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2017)

SSDs have good write endurance these days however, you can accelerate wear by doing a lot of writes when the SSD is mostly filled with data. This will limit how much the firmware can do with respect to wear leveling. Think about your free space being carpet that's walked on by foot traffic. The less of it you have, the more foot traffic will be on the smaller bit of carpet, over time that smaller area will wear faster because of how often it's used compared to a larger carpet that has more foot traffic spread out across it. If you only had 10GB free but, you wrote 1TB over it, you would be pretty pushing those blocks pretty hard.

tl;dr: SSDs are resiliant if you're not an idiot with it. In other words: Don't fill it to capacity and you'll be fine.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)

My Sammy 850Pro 512GB has written 3.36TB, I have calculated it should last about *90 years* to get to the 300TBW......
It will probably fail someday after the 10 years warranty I have.

We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 10, 2017)

my daily work drive, 






after about 5 years


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2017)

AhokZYashA said:


> my daily work drive,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SSDs in my RAID-0 over the last 5 years is very similar except fewer writes and more reads... for each SSD that is:


----------



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Not sure how you figure that.  HDDs are not really write-limited in any way shape or form.  They are RUNTIME limited.  SSDs are write limited, but it's so high it doesn't matter.



Just from my experience. I've wore out a few HDD.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2017)

I dont even wanna know how many TB my intel 510 had written, its been doing a great job being NAS cache drive for 3yrs now


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 10, 2017)

What programs you guys using to read the write or read cycles of your SSDs.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> What programs you guys using to read the write or read cycles of your SSDs.



I'm using SSDlife Free.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My Sammy 850Pro 512GB has written 3.36TB, I have calculated it should last about *90 years* to get to the 300TBW......
> It will probably fail someday after the 10 years warranty I have.
> 
> We'll see how long it lasts.



Most 850 Pro's run till 1PB. At least 2TB ones that were tested. 2TB SSD drives probably won't be relevant anymore when that time comes XD


----------



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> What programs you guys using to read the write or read cycles of your SSDs.



Crystal Disk Info 7.0


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2017)

3rold said:


> This is pretty old news. It should be OK now. btw, Spotify had some kind of issue too. I don't know why. Over 10GBs just for a couple of songs



5-10GB/hour. Users reported it chugging through TBs in days, which is pretty bad. Something about strange database stuff, it got worse with larger playlists iirc.

Anyway, I have 4TB written in 13 months, with several Windows installs. I don't do much beyond music, browsing, VM (which are on HDDs) and RDP though.


----------

